# Petty knife- Masamoto or Mac?



## tarak (Feb 20, 2017)

Hi all. Looking into getting a 6" petty/utility knife. I'm a very serious home cook, not a pro. Take good care of my knives though.

I've been planning to get a Mac pro, I have the 5" version and its a nice little knife. However, I really love my Masamoto VG gyuto, I have the 210 and am going to get the 240 soon. My question is- would the Masamoto VG petty be worth the extra $30 over the Mac?

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Haven't used either, but would go with the MAC here for the savings as I don't believe the Masamoto VG has any advantages, and they have been having reported FF issues for a while now.


----------



## scott livesey (Jan 25, 2013)

have you looked at Ajikiri style knives? here is a link to some http://knifejapan.com/knife-types/ajikiri/. they are basically a baby deba. at some Japanese knife sites, you won't find Ajikiri, but they will have deba as short as 85mm. I have several and use them for most prep work. just an option from a petty that looks like a big paring knife


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Not really what ajikiri is for at all, single bevel edge doesnt hold up to board work


----------



## tarak (Feb 20, 2017)

Thanks all. I'm probably not interested in an ajikri at this time- I'm a little bit of a traditionalist - I think I'd like a straight forward petty. Thank you though. Maybe someday.

Rick Alan- my Masamoto has zero Fit and finish issues, that has been my experience with one knife.


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

Are you going to be using the 5" for other things when you get the new 6"?


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Not for nothing, but the Tojiro ITK 150mm KU Petty is an excellent knife and one of the tallest of many out there. For $40 it's a no brainer IMO.

http://www.chefknivestogo.com/toshitk15pe.html


----------

